# Reborn from the ashes of it's former self



## Geek_Reborn (Aug 10, 2017)

Greetings! 
Full disclosure. I was on here years ago and I got banned for reasons I will not go into at this time. I found this site when I was divorcing my wife of 5 years(girlfriend for 13 before that), when she foudn out she was pregnant...and didn't know who the father was(spoiler alert...after a court ordered DNA test that was against her wishes...It was me). Our son is now 4, turning 5 on christmas day and he lives with his mother and grandparents on their family farm in Virginia. I see him very little as the climate between his two parents is still....primordial...He is incredibly intelligent and so far does not possess many of his mother's or father's character flaws.. besides being the spitting image of me. King James, they call him. 

I was married to my first wife for 2 years before her parents came back into our lives...You see, they hated me. They couldn't control me, so they rejected me and everything about me. Never acknowledged the relationship..never came to the wedding... and cut my ex-wife out of their lives until they decided to sabotage the marriage....I have since been able to look past their actions and try to look towards the future, which is my son. When they came back into our lives, the constant fighting started and didn't let up for the remainder of the marriage. WHEN we decided to get married, we both agreed on no children(for various reasons that I will not go into now). We did have a back up plan incase it happened, and I have still followed what we agreed on...She has not. Because of the betrayal and the fallout from it, I have lost my home(House my grandfather built by himself and had to be sold to others because of my financial situation), lost my way and in the process built a new one for myself. 

Fast forward 2 or 3 years later and I met a very impressive young lady. We both fell for each other almost instantly. Even made plans for the future together. However, life once again intervened. Given our different culture and societies....it ended..with her being forced into an arranged marriage. She is now happy and has a 1 year old girl. I am very happy for her. She is a unicorn in a herd of horses. Given the alternatives that could have been, this is the best of the outcomes.

As for me, I was in the field of culinary arts. I am now in the field of Law Enforcement..more specifically, corrections. I love my job and it gives me insight on what could have been.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Well hello there...


----------

